# Tips zum angeln in der Stör????



## Wurmklaus (2. März 2005)

Moin an alle bin erst vor kurzem an die Stör gezogen um genau zu sein nach Heiligenstedten.Und nun wollte ich mal fragen ob mir zufällig jemand ein paar Tips zum Raubfischangeln in der Stör geben kann, würde mich sehr freuen und Danke!!!!


----------



## detlefb (2. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

Hallo Wurmklaus,
Erstmal " Welcome on Board " 
am Besten schaust du mal hier nach, da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Birger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

Ja die Stör, ähnlich wie die untere Eider, aber Herr bin ich noch nicht mal im Entferntesten drüber geworden. Aalangeln geht, Gufis reißen schneller ab als man sie anknoten kann...


----------



## thor_sh (4. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

jo, die Stör...extreme Strömung und Trübung, viele Hänger. Gufis kannst eigentlich vergessen in dem Bereich IMHO. Was man braucht sind Rasseln und/oder Geruch und ja nicht den Grund berühren . Beim Angeln mit Köfi hat man dann das Problem mit den Wollhandkrabben. Hecht gibt es praktisch nicht, es sei denn einer verirrt sich mal durch eine Schleuse, Zander schwierig - beangel ich eher in der Dämmerung mit Wobblern. Die Rapfenpirsch im Sommer ist immer wieder toll.


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

hallo wurmklaus!
ich habe dir bei deiner vorstellung schon mal kurz geschrieben!(hast wohl noch nicht wieder geguckt,was?)
also,ich wohne bei dir um die ecke,in kremperheide.ich bin 27 jahre alt und angel an der stör,seit meinem 6.lebensjahr!
es ist die frage welche räuber du befischen willst und mit was?
die stör ist in der tat kein leichtes gewässer!
also deine ecke,dort sind am meisten zander und aale!
ein katzensprung von dir ist stördorf und kasenort,hier wo die bekau und die wilsterau 
in die stör münden,gibt es gute stellen für zander!
du solltest die buchten aufsuchen,wo der strom aufs ruhige wasser der bucht trifft!
achte auf steine,das heißt du solltest,erstmal bei niedrigwasser die stellen ansehen.
du mußt herrausfinden wo die steinpackungen unter wasser enden.
das machst du mit deiner rute und alten kunstködern!(oder ne alte schraube oder so!)
wenn du dich denn erstmal für nur 2-3 stellen endscheidest,wirst du diese schnell 
kennen lernen und auch später mit kustköder beangeln können!(ohne 20 abrisse)
da durch bekommst du ein gefühl für das gewässer,was du nachher auf andere stellen
übertragen kannst!(das flußbett ähnelt sich an allen stellen,steinpackung und so!)
zurück zu deinen fischen.
aale gibt es in der gesammten stör und es ist völlig normal hier, diese am hellichten tage zu fangen,da das wasser sehr trüb aufgewühlt ist!
alledings können die kleinen einen ganz schön zu schaffen machen!
große aale sind mit leber,wollhandkrabbenfleisch und hühnerdarm zu fangen!
sonst natürlich rot- und tauwurm(auch wattis gehen)

ansonsten gibt es noch in anderen bereichen der stör: barsche,hechte,lachse,rapfen
meerforellen und forellen im allgemeinen!
so ich mach erstmal schluß!
wenn du noch mehr wissen willst,oder irgendeiner,dann müßt ihr nochmal reinschreiben!

viel glück und vorallem petri......!
*mfg* platt000


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

also noch schnell zu dem beitrag von tohr sh!
wenn du deine stellen kennst kannst du sehr wohl mit gufis angeln!
angefressene köderfische,werden trotzdem von zandern genommen und du sollst
sie ja an den strömungskanten anbieten,dort sind nicht so viele krabben wie im ruhigen 
wasser!
geruchsstoff auf kunstköder ist albern,da der schon an der oberfläche weg ist.
zu den rasseln,ich habe nie einen unterschied gemerkt!!!
nimm einfach poppige farben(gelb,rot-gelb,schwarz-grün)
zander zu fangen ist schwierig,ja wenn der gufi nicht in grundnähe kommt dann ist das kein wunder!
hechte gibt es praktisch nicht???na dann frag mal jemanden der im oberen bereich
(breitenberg & wittenbergen) auf meerforellen blinkert,wieviele *Meter*hechte dort jedes 
jahr beifang sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

es ist ein schönes tolles gewässer die stör,man muß sich einbischen einfuchsen!

platt000


----------



## thor_sh (6. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

@plattfisch
hmm..ich dachte, es war die Rede vom Bereich Heiligenstedten, also Bekau/Wilsterausperrwerk. Ausser jeder Menge Hänger hab ich da beim Gufiangeln nichts besonderes feststellen können. Ich lass mir aber gern noch andere Stellen zeigen 
Ich angel in diesem Bereich lieber mit Blinkern und Rasselwobblern.
Den Pachtabschnitt des SAV-Itzehoe kenne ich noch nicht..
Geruchstoff habe ich selbst noch nie versucht, war nur eine Theorie


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

@thor sh
also ich bin der meinung der wurmklaus fragte im allgemeinen,über das raubfischangeln in der stör!?
ich bin ja auch auf seinen wohnbereich eingegangen!
doch was du so geschrieben hattest konnte ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen!
diese beiden stellen,sind wirklich gut für zander und ich streite nicht ab, das es viele hänger gibt, (geben kann)doch wenn man dort trozdem angelt und den grund kennen lernt,dann reißt man nach ein paar mal angeln fast nichts mehr ab!
ein kollege von mir war von oktober bis dezember 04 ,ca. 25 mal dort,er hat in dem
zeitraum 78 maßige zander gefangen!!!das finde ich nicht schelcht!!!|uhoh: 
natürlich fährt man da nicht hin und fängt gleich ein paar stück!
das wollte ich auch damit sagen,das man wenn dort zum erstenmal angelt nicht gleich
alles klappt(3 zander/kein abriss)
ich habe mal an dieser stelle (ist leider schon 10 jahre her) 16 maßige zander an einem nachmittag gefangen!
die beiden darauf folgenden tage hatte ich nicht mal nen zupfer!
man muß nicht gleich die flinte ins korn werfen,wenn man nichts fängt und 5 köder verlohren hat!

aber was mich mal intressiert ist,was du dort mit blinker und rasselwobbler fängst?|kopfkrat 
in welcher wasserschicht führst du ihn?

soll keine werbung für mein verein sein,aber dort oben,auf der vereinstrecke,
dort wird es landschaftlich und gewässertechnisch,erst richtig schön!
doch zander gibt es hier sehr viel weniger,hier ist das wasser klar und sandgrund!

das ist so meine meinung! 

platt000!


----------



## thor_sh (6. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

Zugegeben bin ich relativ schnell, entnervt von den vielen Hängern, auf Wobbler und Blinker umgestiegen. Zanderfänge in diesen Mengen hätte ich der Stör nicht im Traum zugetraut, aber ich bin auch eher der Angler, der aufhört oder den Zielfisch wechselt, wenn er genug hat..
Ich führe sie meist in der Dämmerung nahe den Steinpackungen, wo man die Zander ja manchmal auch rauben sieht. Beifang Rapfen um die 60cm, einmal sogar ne Mefo :m


----------



## Birger (6. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

Ist die Stör nicht sogar bis zu einem bestimmtem Abschnitt Tiedenabhängig?
Kann man in diesem Tiedenbereich auch auf Zander twistern?
Würd mich interessieren, weil die Eider der Stör sehr ähnelt, ich bisher aber immer zu faul war mich damit näher zu beschäftigen (zu viele Hänger).
Bei welchen Wasserständen ist es denn am besten (auflaufend oder ablaufend Wasser).


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

also die tiede,geht bis weit oberhalb von kellinghusen hinaus!
also angel ich nur im tiedenbereich!
ich gehe am liebsten 2 std vor und 2 std nach hochwasser zum twistern!
ich habe aber schon bei jedem wasserstand fische gefangen!|rolleyes 
aber ich mag nicht bei niedrigwasser im motter,oder steine rumzukraxeln,deshalb wähle ich diese zeiten aus! außerdem ist es bei hochwasser mal möglich mit nem 6g kopf
zu fischen,wo ich in einer stunde 14g brauche !#6 
das mit dem "_fänigsten_" wasserstand,sieht auch jeder anders!
1000 angler , 1000 meinungen!|krach: 
meine wisst ihr nun! 
tschüss |wavey: Platt000!!!


----------



## Baba (7. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

Moin@all

Schaut mal unter Homepagevorstellungen, dort wird Euch geholfen

Gruss
Baba


----------



## Birger (7. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

Hi Plattfisch 7000,
super Tipp, danke. Ich habs auch schon bei verschiedenen wasserständen versucht, aber kurz vor und nach Hochwasser macht es am meisten Sinn, weil dann die Strömung noch akzeptabel ist, hatte allerdings nichts gefangen. Aber wenn du sagst sie beißen dann, dann werd ichs nochmal genauer probieren, auf in die Materialschlacht.
Die Aale beißen nur bei richtig doller Strömung, also irgendwas vor und nach Niedrichwasser, muss aber nichts mit Zander zu tun haben.
Wo beißen die meisten Zander bei dir? Flussbett oder Buhne/ Strömungskante?


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

@ Birger
mit kunstköder werfe ich eigendlich gerade aus,in den strom.
brauchst aber nicht so weit werfen ,da draußen der strömungsdruck zu hoch ist.
da hätte man eh keine vernünftige köderführung!
nun treibt dein köder während des absinkens strom ab!
wenn du ihn einholst,wird er sich ca 45° stromab zu deiner position befinden!
während der köderführung schwimmt er nun gegen den strom und wird weiter
parallel zum ufer gedrückt!
wenn du jetzt meinst das er sich dem ende der steinschüttung nähert,hebst du die rute an und holst ihn schneller ein!(das meine ich mit gefühl oben,wissen wo die steine ende)
ich muß noch sagen das die zander oft ,direkt an der steinschüttung stehen,daß weis
ich vom köfi-angeln!da ist die schwierigkeit mit gufi,nicht zu früh rute anheben,aber
auch keinen hänger kassieren!
ich angel immer in buchten ,oder an buhnen auf zander!
habe ich ja auch oben schon geschrieben,wo und wie!

gruß Platt000!

ps:ich finde meine schilderungen hören sich manchmal,so an als wenn ich der super 
    profi bin!also das ist nicht so und soll auch nicht so rüberkommen!ich wollte nur 
    wurmklaus helfen und eure fragen beantworten,so gut es geht!(wie ich dort fische)


----------



## Birger (8. März 2005)

*AW: Tips zum angeln in der Stör????*

@Platt000: 
so hab ich mir das leider auch gedacht, die madigen Zander stehen wieder mitten in den Hängern, nagut, muss man durch.
Bei Hochwasser, also wenn es kippt vom auflaufenden zum ablaufenden Wasser ist für ca. eine knappe Stunde fast gar keine Strömung, dann kann man auch vernünftig im Flussbett angeln, das ist hängerfrei und hat nen schönen harten Grund, der Uferbereich bis zur Scharkante ist ja total verschlickt. 
Dann werd ichs nochmal genauer probieren, hab da ne schöne Buhne mit 7m Wassertiefe, da müsste was gehen (wenn mich das trübe Wasser nicht immer so demotivieren würde).


----------

